# Aztec lugs - '39 Puegeot



## bulldog1935 (Nov 23, 2016)

Apparently this was a thing on prewar French bikes, also found on Terrot bikes.
These photos turned up of a nice 1939 Peugeot.














_oops, sorry about the heading typo - I can't edit that_


----------



## Dale Alan (Nov 23, 2016)

That is interesting.I have always liked the lug design, never realized the Aztec connection .


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 24, 2016)

The architectural blocks, big smooth art curves, and Quetzalcoatl feathers on the lug tips


----------

